# worm gruntin



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

just wondering if anyone is gonna be going to sopchoppy's twelth annual worm gruntin festival on the 14th of april.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

chicon monster said:


> just wondering if anyone is gonna be going to sopchoppy's twelth annual worm gruntin festival on the 14th of april.


 
What in the world is this?


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I figured when you posted that few folks would know about this. There was a piece about it in the PNJ a few years ago. I learned about it when I stayed at the FSU marine lab.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Jim, folks vibrate the soil to get the earthworms to the surface. It is an old timey way to get fish bait. Now it has become a sport of sorts.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh, okay, we used to use batteries when I was a kid..... "Worm Gruntin" i have not heard before..... cool thanks


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Drive a stob in the ground and lightly drag a saw blade over the top of it creating a vibrating sound and the worms will come up every where. I've also seen people snore up earth worms by driving a stob in the ground in a shaded creekbed and place an idleing chainsaw on the stob and up they come...:thumbsup:


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

I wouldn't say earthworms come up everywhere...but I have caught enough to go fishing with. I tried different types of wood for the stob and used different metals, but mainly use a leaf spring from a truck with ahandle ground on one end, works great, makes the ground shake. U Pound stob/stake at a burn sight commence to grunting with your iron and about 5 min or so, start seeing worms wiggling and crawling. I put my worms in a coffee can and YoUr fingers be covered with worm slime. You can sell them for $8 per hundred.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

oysterman said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I wouldn't say earthworms come up everywhere...but I have caught enough to go fishing with. I tried different types of wood for the stob and used different metals, but mainly use a leaf spring from a truck with ahandle ground on one end, works great, makes the ground shake. U Pound stob/stake at a burn sight commence to grunting with your iron and about 5 min or so, start seeing worms wiggling and crawling. I put my worms in a coffee can and YoUr fingers be covered with worm slime. You can sell them for $8 per hundred.


_ i think now you get 7 cents each. when my dad was a kid he stayed in sopchoppy over the summer, and in the morning he would worm grunt for 2 hours, go fishing till nothing would bit, then he would sell the rest and make around $20 for candy or whatever he wanted. they paid 3 cents each back then._


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

heard about this somewere and looked it up on the net.....there are several videos on youtube about this in sopchoppy. ok, lil backwoods yes, but who would not want to live in a place with a name like sopchoppy?!


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

sopchoppy means black water in indian. if you go in teir river you can't see your fett in a foot of water because its so dark.


----------

